# Kann kein Galeriebild im Blog einfügen



## heinzschen (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen das Problem, dass ich im Blog kein Bild aus meinen Galerien einfügen kann.

Wenn ich auf "Blog editieren" gehe und dann zu "Foto hinzufügen", dann kann ich dort zwar die gewünschte Galerie anklicken, aber daneben erscheint nur "Kein Foto" und "-------------".

Ich habs mit Firefox und IE probiert. Bei beiden Browsern das gleiche Problem.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

mfg
heinzschen


----------



## heinzschen (16. Juli 2008)

/push

Hat denn echst sonst niemand den selben Fehler???

Es wär echt mal schön, wenn jemand von Buffed was dazu sagen könnte.

Hab das ganze nun auch an einem anderen PC getestet: Auch hier besteht das Problem.

mfg


----------



## buechse (16. Juli 2008)

Habe eben bemerkt, dass ich ebenfalls dieses Problem habe.


----------



## Evereve (16. Juli 2008)

buechse schrieb:


> Habe eben bemerkt, dass ich ebenfalls dieses Problem habe.




Dito


----------



## heinzschen (17. Juli 2008)

Nun bin ich dem Problem noch ein wenig genauer auf die pelle gerückt:

Beim Erstellen eines neuen Blogs gibts dabei keine Probleme. Da funktioniert die Auswahl.

Nur beim EDITIEREN eines Blogs ist die Auswahl unmöglich!!!!

Plz fix it.

mfg


----------



## buechse (19. Juli 2008)

/Push!

Schreibt doch mal was dazu, ein "Angekommen" reicht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thyia (25. Juli 2008)

Ich habe diesen Fehler auch, bisher ist mir das aber nur in der Bearbeitung aufgefallen. In meinem aktuellen Blog kann ich z.B. leider kein Bild mehr auswählen :'(.

Grüße


----------



## buechse (28. Juli 2008)

Das ist definitiv nervig, da ich meine Autoblogs immer bearbeite und ein Bild hinzufügen will. Ich fühle mich in meiner kreativen Auslebung eingeschränkt. ^^


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2008)

buechse schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nervig, da ich meine Autoblogs immer bearbeite und ein Bild hinzufügen will. Ich fühle mich in meiner kreativen Auslebung eingeschränkt. ^^



Was für Browser nutzt Ihr? Sind die Galerien versteckt? Wirft der Browser eine Fehlermeldung aus? 
Mit "geht nicht" kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen. :O


----------



## yorki88 (28. Juli 2008)

guten tag. meine Herren und Damen.

ich hab auch so ein tolles Problem. ich kann die Bilder "vom PC" nicht aufs den serva von buffed laden "zwar steht, das ich es erfolgreich geladen habe" dennnoch sind die nicht raufgeladen

Danke


----------



## yorki88 (28. Juli 2008)

weiss ja nicht, ob ihr grad was gemacht habt oder nicht. aber irgendwie kann ich immer noch keine bilder hochladen. find ich irgendwie schade.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2008)

yorki88 schrieb:


> weiss ja nicht, ob ihr grad was gemacht habt oder nicht. aber irgendwie kann ich immer noch keine bilder hochladen. find ich irgendwie schade.



Für dein Problem mit dem Java-Applet gibts die Option des Alternativen Uploads. Den Link zur Aktivierungsoption in deinen Einstellungen findest du direkt unter dem Java-Applet.


----------



## yorki88 (28. Juli 2008)

jetzt  ist nur noch die frage.. wo ist der link? ok soviel ich verstanden hab unter Einstellungen und dann ?

Edit: Aktiviere das Java-Applet um Bilder komfortabel in deine Gallerie zu laden -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ändert sich ja nichts.


----------



## yorki88 (28. Juli 2008)

Es klappt nur, wenn ich's deaktiviere


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2008)

So, ich habe ein bisschen an den Scripten zum Galerie-Upload rumgebastelt. Ihr könnt's nochmal mit dem Java-Upload probieren.


----------



## Draxna (29. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> So, ich habe ein bisschen an den Scripten zum Galerie-Upload rumgebastelt. Ihr könnt's nochmal mit dem Java-Upload probieren.



Habs versucht, klappt immernoch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bekomme zwar die Meldung, dass das Bild erfolgreich hochgeladen wurde.... aber es ist nicht in der Galerie!

lg

Draxna


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2008)

Draxna schrieb:


> Habs versucht, klappt immernoch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jetzt gehts...


----------



## Preator (29. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts...



Also bei mir gehts immer noch nicht

Ich benutze Firefox 3 und hab Java komplett neu installiert


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts immer noch nicht
> 
> Ich benutze Firefox 3 und hab Java komplett neu installiert



Überprüfe mal bitte deine Emails.

Ich habe eben nochmal alles getestet, der Upload funktioniert generell, vor allem über die normale Upload-Funktion, also ohne Applet (Getestet im IE7, FF3, Safari, Opera).  Das Applet scheint im Firefox zu funktionieren jedoch anscheinend nicht immer in den anderen Browsern - bestimmte Authenfizierungs-Informationen werden dann wohl nicht mit übertragen. Wir stellen beim Hersteller des Applets diesbezüglich ein Support-Ticket ein, jedoch kann dies dauern - sollte das Applet bei Euch nicht funktionieren, heißt es wohl auf den alternativen Upload umzusteigen. 

Geht dazu einfach in Eure mybuffed-Einstellungen (Zu finden unter "Einstellungen" Eures mybuffed-Profils) und entfernt das Häkchen beim Punkt "Aktiviere das Java-Applet um Bilder komfortabel in deine Gallerie zu laden".


----------



## buechse (30. Juli 2008)

Die neuen Threatteilnehmer haben das Thema durcheinander geworfen, eigentlich ging es um etwas anderes.
Heinzschen hats in seinem dritten Posting oben perfekt beschrieben.
Upload von Bildern ist sahne, mit Java oder ohne, läuft alles, erscheint auch in der Galerie, funzt!
Beim erstellen eines NEUEN Blogeintrags kann man auch ohne Probleme unter "Foto hinzufügen" in die Galerien und sich eins aussuchen, funzt!
Wenn man allerdings einen BESTEHENDEN Blogeintrag editiert, der noch kein Bild integriert hat (zB einen Autoblog), kann man kein Foto/Bild aussuchen, weil falscher weise nur "Kein Foto -------------" angezeigt wird, egal in welcher Galerie. Funzt NICHT!
Wenn man übrigens bei einem bestehenden Blogeintrag MIT Foto das Foto entfernt und speichert, kriegt man auch dort kein Foto mehr rein.

WinXP, Firefox 2. Keine Fehlermeldungen.
Das war's jetzt in allen Details 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2008)

buechse schrieb:


> Die neuen Threatteilnehmer haben das Thema durcheinander geworfen, eigentlich ging es um etwas anderes.
> Heinzschen hats in seinem dritten Posting oben perfekt beschrieben.
> Upload von Bildern ist sahne, mit Java oder ohne, läuft alles, erscheint auch in der Galerie, funzt!
> Beim erstellen eines NEUEN Blogeintrags kann man auch ohne Probleme unter "Foto hinzufügen" in die Galerien und sich eins aussuchen, funzt!
> ...



Das sind doch mal endlich nachvollziehbare Infos *g* Ich schaus mir morgen an.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2008)

ALSO: 

Punkt 1: Ich habe es hoffentlich jetzt soweit hinbekommen, das der Upload auch im IE und Safari mit dem Javaapplet funktioniert. Sollte es beim ersten Upload-Versuch nicht gehen, einfach mal Seite reloaden - danach sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben. 


Punkt 2: Das Bilder-Blog-Problem sollte auch behoben sein.


----------



## buechse (30. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank, funzt jetzt super!


----------



## Blanche (30. Juli 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert es mit den einfügen der Bilden bei Blogeinträgen auch wieder.

Aber beim Uploaden von Bildern ist mir und einem Freund aufgefallen, das mit Paint bearbeitete Bilder in der Gallerie als schwarzes Kästchen angezeigt werden. Unbearbeitete Bilder werden normal angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2008)

Blanche schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert es mit den einfügen der Bilden bei Blogeinträgen auch wieder.
> 
> Aber beim Uploaden von Bildern ist mir und einem Freund aufgefallen, das mit Paint bearbeitete Bilder in der Gallerie als schwarzes Kästchen angezeigt werden. Unbearbeitete Bilder werden normal angezeigt.



Mh, dann verhaut Paint beim Abspeichern wohl wichtige Informationen im Header der Dateien, die bei der Gültigkeitsprüfung beim Upload fehlen - daran können wir aber leider nichts ändern.


----------

